# Early music played on a harp



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Listening to the Trabaci, Cabezon etc on this CD and the Luis Milan fantasias played by Andrew Lawrence King on this one









I've been so impressed that I want to explore more harp performances. So suggestions appreciated.

Also, any info about the instruments, how they differ etc.


----------

